# 98 altima header



## makavelimel (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey guy,

WOuld a OBX header for a 93-97 altima fit the 98 model? thanks..


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yes it will. be careful though, obx is hit and miss.


----------



## makavelimel (Jan 26, 2006)

i see, are you saying obx is garbage? what would you recommend?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

naw, i wouldnt go so far as to say they are crap, but some members have purchased them in the past and some are very happy and some say that the fitment is total garbage. just be careful is all. i have hotshot and although they are popular, they are expensive and mine cracked right above the collector above the welds.


----------



## makavelimel (Jan 26, 2006)

wow. i was thinking of the hot shot but since it's expensive i don't want to take chance. now that you told me that yours cracked i dont know if i want to. i saw the OBX and they were cheap so i thought i would try them but i haven't bought them. did you install them yourself? if not, how much does that labor go for?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i installed them myself, i dont think i could pay someone to do it since ive been doing my own wrenching since i was 16, lol. scary, ive been wrenching for 17 years now, lol. DAMN! 
anyways, now that im aware of my age, you can do it yourself, its fairly easy. just remove the heat shield and dont forget to move the alternator out of the way (after you disconnect the battery, of course). the header with the downpipe should mate to the cat with no problems.


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

I thought about getting OBX headers too. Im still probably going to get them


----------

